# Grass snakes



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Finally on Friday I managed to get out in the field and visited a reasonably local hot spot for reptiles. The sun was shining and it was a beautiful spring mornng as we headed south.I was hoping to see many Adders sunning themselves amongst the gorse bushes but was surprised to only find 4, I am usually tripping over them at this site. There was a school trip of youngsters running around the site so that may have disturbed them. However, we did manage to see 3 mating balls of Grass snakes totalling about 30 individuals, one Slow worm, 4 Adders and several Common lizards.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

great shots of the mating balls, going out for my first trip for grass snakes next week. Already seen quite a few adders and common lizards and the usual amphibs


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

great shots and finds.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

Very nice photographs there.


catch and release


----------



## mcfc1612 (Apr 11, 2010)

great pics nice to see


----------

